# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر  السبت17 مارس 2012  (أخبار و أعمدة)

## musab aljak

*اللهم         إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا         والآخرة. اللهم إني أسألك العفو         والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي         ومالي, اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن         روعاتي, اللهم احفظني من بين يدي         ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي         ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال         من تحتي 

أصبحنا         وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا         إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له         الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ         قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذا         اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من         شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده.         رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر         رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار         وعذاب في القبر 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ابوبكر عابدين

في الهدف

استراحة .. خلو عندكم شوية دم

*في يوم  22 نوفمبر 1969 م وعلى صفحة الفن بصحيفة الايام كتب الفنان حسن  خليفة العطبراوي مقالاً تحت عنوان : ( الفن العطبراوي ) جاء فيه ما يلي :   بعد ان اكل (القرنبع) بعض الكمنجات وبنى العنكبوت فوقها بيوتا ، وقد نسى  البعض متى ( جرّ) له قوسا ..  بعد اليأس الشديد من الناس بأن الفن في عطبرة  انتهى وهذه اصبحت كلمة كل من يسمع شئ عن الفن ، وبعد غيبتي الطويلة عن  مدينتي الحبيبة عطبرة وبعد عودتي وعقب حفلة اكتوبر بمسرح البلدية والذي قال  عنها الصحفي عمر المبارك انها اسوأ عرض يقدم على المسرح .. بعد ده كله  بدأت نشاطات واجتماعات ودعوة عامة لكل العازفين ، جاءت الدعوة من الملحن  احمد عكاشة بدار الفنون  للوصول الى حل لمشكلة الفن في عطبرة ...

*يقول الفنان حسن خليفة العطبراوي : يهمنا تطور الفن في عطبرة ولذا حملنا اسمها وارتبط باسمنا (عطبرة الحبيبة) ..

* الفن في عطبرة تدهور وذلك لاسباب كثيرة لازالت ولم تزل موجودة ، وهذه  الاسباب هي التي نزلت به من اعلى درجة نالها في فرقة الشمالية والتي يشهد  لها كل السودان الى اسفل درجة بل هي درجة النسيان!!!

*ولنذكر الاسباب والمسببات ونقول ان اولها واهمها هو دخول بعض  العناصر  للوسط الفني وهم ليسوا بمطربين ولا عازفين  وليست لهم ادنى صلة بالفن !!  هؤلاء هم الذين تسببوا في نكسة ( الكرة ) اقصد الفن ، وانا اقولها لكم  صريحة انه ومهما كانت الاجتماعات ومهما كانت الاجتهادات فانها لا ولن تنجح  في اعادة الفن الى طريقه الصحيح والحل هو ..

* الحل الجذري هو طرد هؤلاء الدخلاء عن الوسط الفني شر طردة والى الابد ،  والا قولوا لنا بربكم ما معنى ان يكون رئيس وسكرتير اتحاد الفنانين من خارج  ذلك الوسط ولا علاقة لهم بالفن مطلقا ؟؟!!

* هم اداريون جاءوا لذلك الوسط لاسباب كثيرة ومتعددة ادعوكم للبحث عنها  لتعرفوها ، واقسم لكم انه طالما كان هؤلاء موجودون ويحتلون تلك المقاعد في  الادارة فانه لا امل في الحل وستظل المشكلة قائمة والتدهور مستمر ومتواصل  بكل اسف ، وسنكون اول من يقاطع تلك الاجتماعات رغم الاتصالات التي يقوم بها  الاخ فيصل محمود الخضر كبير ضباط الارشاد لقيام فرقة على شاكلة ( فرقة  الشمالية ) ..

* اننا نؤمن بالحل والحل يكمن في طرد هؤلاء الدخلاء الذين ليست لهم صلة غير  الادارة والتي جاءوا اليها باجندة خاصة وادارتهم فاشلة فاشلة .. لماذا  لايبتعدوا ؟؟ فليبتعدوا وليخلو عندهم شوية دم .. كفاية لغاية هنا ، كفاية  النكسات والانتكاسات الفظيعة ..كفاية اللي حصل!!

*انتهى مقال الفنان المبدع حسن خليفة العطبراوي .. لقد اعجبنا غاية الاعجاب  ووجدنا فيه تطابق عجيب لما كان بالامس واليوم مابين الفن والرياضة ، وما  بين دخلاء الامس واليوم والذين احالوا واحة الرياضة والفن الخضراء الى ارض  يباب قاحلة من كل ابداع وانتصار يشرح الصدر ويسر القلب ويذكرنا بكاسات  سيكافا ودبي ومانديلا والشارقة واحتفالات المطار والقصر الجمهوري..

*لماذا ياترى يبتعد اهل الوجعة الحقيقيون ويتركوا المجال مستباحا لكل اصحاب  الاجندات  الخاصة والذين لاعلاقة لهم بالرياضة الا من باب المصلحة الانية  فقط  سياسية كانت ام تجارية .. حتما سينقضي ذلك كله وستنكشف الحقيقة يوما   ما يرونه بعيدا ونراه قريبا جدا باذن الله الواحد الاحد .

*ياترى لماذا لايتقدم الرياضيون الحقيقيون وقدامى اللاعبين الصفوف ويعملون  يدا واحدة لطرد  الدخلاء الذين خربوا الرياضة وسمموا وسطها بالبيع والشراء  واعادوا فتح اسواق النخاسة من جديد!

*شركة سما ميديا والتي اشترت للمريخ ابراج الاضاءة الحديثة ودفعت 650 الف  دولار امريكي حاول البعض طردها من نادي المريخ مطالبا اياها بدفع المزيد من  الدولارات في حين انها لم تحصل من عائدات الاعلانات في ستاد المريخ الا  على 95 الف دولار فقط !!

*M T N  دفعت للمريخ مليار و100 الف جنيه للاعلان وتبقى عليها فقط  400 الف  جنيه ومع ذلك يرى البعض انهاء الاتفاق معها . لمصلحة من لست ادري؟؟!!

*لانؤيد بل ونرفض الاقاويل والشائعات التي تتحدث عن الثراء الفاحش والطارئ  على الاخوة الكرام متوكل احمد علي وكمال دحية وصديق علي صالح ومصطفى توفيق  على حساب المريخ ، ونقول لهؤلاء انهم على حسب مانعلم لايحتاجون للمريخ لكي  يعيشوا واعمالهم الخاصة تكفيهم ( قل اعوذ برب الفلق ) .

*كما لانؤيد الاتهامات الباطلة التي طالت بعض اعضاء مجلس الشورى المنحل  والتي اتهمتهم بقبض العمولات والتمويلات نظير تاييدهم للمجلس ورئيسه الشاب  .. نعم هم بالمعاش ولكن احوالهم مستورة والحمد لله ، والساتر هو الله ، لكن  حبهم للمريخ ولرئيسه المحبوب يجعلهم يهبون للدفاع عنه والتصدي لكل من  يحاول الانتقاص من قدره ومن اعماله المجيدة . برافو ياهؤلاء  وهكذا هو  الانتماء والولاء المطلق يا بلاش ...

*كرات × الهدف

*اتحاد الكاملين نجح في التنظيم فاستحق الاشادة والتقدير وكم تمنينا لو صعد احد فرق تلك المدينة للممتاز .

* خماسية مريخية في الشباك النيلية نتمنى ان تكون فاتحة شهية للقاء بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي ..

* كليتشي رفع رصيده الى خمسة اهداف ولا نتوقع ان يتوقف عند هذا الحد واللاعب يراهن على صدارة هدافي هذا الموسم .. 





*

----------


## musab aljak

*صديق ابو نبيل

نظرة

المريخ (صائد الجوائز)                                                                         

*واصل  المريخ تفوقه و انتصاراته على النيل الحصاحيصا و هو يودع خماسية  بيضاء في شباكه في مباراة  سريعة و مثيرة و قوية من الطرفين .. مباراة كانت  فوق العادة  من عدة نواحي  حيث اعتبر الشارع المريخي العرض القوي للفريق  بمثابة بروفة حقيقية  قبيل مواجهة بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي في ذهاب دوري ابطال  افريقيا  بل مصالحة  قوية بين الجهاز الفني و اللاعبين من جهة و اللاعبين و  الجمهور من جهة اخرى و اللاعبين و مجلس الادارة من جهة ثالثة ..                                                                            

* الحق ان المريخ خرج من مباراته امام (التماسيح ) بعدة مكاسب فنية و  ادارية و معنوية و جماهيرية  ودورية كذلك على مستوى خطوطه الثلاثة .. و  يمكن اعتبار عودة الهجوم الثلاثي( ساكواها .. كليتشي.. ادكو)  للتألق  اولى  المكاسب  الحمراء  وعودة العافية و القوة و الخطورة لهذا الثلاثي المحترف  يعني  ان الهجوم المريخي بخير  خاصة كليتشي العائد من رحلة الإصابة و ادكو  الذي تعرض لانتقادات  خلال الفترة الماضية رغم اننا نعتبر انه اكبر مكاسب  المريخ الاحترافية رغم انه جاء لكشف المريخ في صمت دون ضوضاء ..

*  كما ان  تألق المحترف باسكال في خط الدفاع  دليل عافية لاهم خطوط الفريق  بل ان الفتى باسكال تفوق على نفسه و هو ينال جائزة افضل لاعب في المباراة  مما يعني مزيد من الاستقرار في هذا الخط الذي ظل ينال جائزة  تلو الاخرى   حيث كان موسى الزومة  المتوج بها في مباراة المريخ و الذئاب .. ومثل هذا  التوهج الذي  ينبعث من خط الدفاع  يريح المدرجات و يجعل الكادر الاداري  المريخي في احسن حالاته النفسية  مع اقتراب المواجهة الافريقية خارج القلعة  الحمراء ..                                                                  

* و الربح الاكبر يتمثل في عودة  الحارس اكرم الهادي سليم للإنضباط و  التألق وهو  يسرق الاعجاب  في لقاء الامس و ينال الافضلية لحسن  زوده عن   عرينه و استبساله لتخرج شباكه  ناصعة البياض  وهكذا يضع الحارس المشاغب بعض  إطمئنان على قلوب انصار المريخ الى حين إشعار اخر  فقد كان اكرم نجماً و  تمكن من افساد كل امنيات ابناء جبرة الذين ادوا مباراة كبيرة و بحماسة اكبر  إلا  أن  ضغوط المباراة كانت فوق طاغتهم  فكان الفشل في ايقاف  المد  المريخي  و القوة الحمراء التي  بطشت( بالتماسيح) لينالوا هزيمة نكراء في  ممتاز هذا الموسم ..  قاسية و مرة و مذلة وعلقة ساخنة قياساً بالإرهاصات  التي سبقت المباراة ..

* و من ضمن الارباح التي حققها المريخ في رحلته الى الكاملين تحقيقه أعلى  دخل في الولايات  حيث حققت المباراة (105) مليون جنيه بالقديم في انجاز  جديد للاحمر وهو الذي ظل يحقق الارقام القياسية هنا و هناك  بحيث  اضحى ملك  الشباك  داخل العاصمة المثلثة و خارجها  كتأكيد جازم على جماهيرته الجارفة   و الطاغية .                                                                    .

*  كيف لا واغلب اعضاء حكومة ولاية الجزيرة حرصت على متابعة المباراة من  داخل ملعب الكاملين تأكيد على سيادة المريخ و مكانته الكبيرة على المستويين  الشعبي و الرسمي  .. و يمكن القول ان  ما خرج به النيل من نصيب دخله  يمكن  يحل به كل مشاكله المالية لموسم كامل  وهكذا يسهم الاحمر في انعاش خزائن  الاندية الصغرى و هكذا تشارك جماهير المريخ في صناعة مصادر الاخرين                       ..

* و حتى لا ننسى نرفع القبعات و نصفق اتحاد الكاملين على نجاحه  في تنظيم  المباراة و احرازه التفوق في مباراة  صعبة و كانت تحتاج الى الكثير من  المعينات لكن اتحاد  سيف الدين الطيب نجح في المهمة باقتدار بل سيكون الفضل  لهذا الاتحاد كون المريخ يحقق اعلى دخل على ملعبه و نحن الذين كنا نخشى  و  نشفق عليه و هو يتصدى لمهمة اكبر من امكاناته و قدراته .. كما ان الحضور  الجماهيري الطاغي و الدخل العالي  يعكس مدى حب و عشق جمهور الكاملين و  القرى  المجاورة لللعبة الحلوة و اللمسات السحرية و الدهشة ..

*إذا  بعد الاستقبال الكبير من اهل الكاملين كان  طبيعياً ان يحترم المريخ  قاعدته و جماهيرته ويرضي انصاره بعرض و نتيجة و دخل و نجومية ابطاله و هكذا   المريخ إذا تكلم اسمع و إذا مشى أسرع وإذا ضرب أوجع ..

نظرة  اخيرة                                                                        

-التماسيح تخذل  الجماعة ..

- مدير استاد المريخ الاخ كمال دحية  هل هو موظف في نادي المريخ  ام مازال تابعاً لجمال  الوالي ؟؟

-  برغم الاداء و النتيجة نتمنى ألا  ينام  ريكاردو  في (العسل) خاصة امام بلاتينيوم 





*

----------


## musab aljak

*التماسيح يتوهون  امام العاصفة الحمراء



 نهاية مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا ضد ضيفه المريخ في  الجولة الرابعة للدوري الممتاز باستاد الكاملين بفوز بخمسة اهداف تبادل في  احرازها اديكو الدقيقة "5"  ساكواها هدفين  الدقيقة "61" و الدقيقة الخامسة  في الزمن بدل من الضائع  كليتشي الدقيقة "71"  نجم الدين الدقيقة "90" 
الشوط الاول :
وشهدت المباراة انطلاقة قوية وسريعة بين الفريقين وفي اول خمس دقائق شهدت  المباراة هدفا سريعا للمريخ احرزه الايفواري اديكو مستفيدا من تمريرة  كليتشي الذي انطلق وراوغ من علي طرف الملعب وارسل عكسية محسنة وحولها اديكو  علي شمال الحارس هدف اول في الدقيقة الخامسة 
ضغط متواصل للمريخ بعد الهدف مستفيدا من مظاهرة الهواء الذي جعل النيل يلعب متراجعا وسط تحركات الزومة وبلة جابر من علي الاطراف 
انخفض الاداء قليلا بعد مضي ربع ساعة وخلأ الاداء من اللمحات الجميلة  والممتعة نسبة للتشكيل الدفاعي الذي لعب به المريخ حيث لعب المريخ بثلاثي  مكون من احمد الباشا والشغيل ونجم الدين واللذين يغلب علي اداءهم الطابع  الدفاعي وكانت معظم هجمات المريخ تبنى عن طريق الاطراف او الارسال الطويل  من المدافعين الي اديكو وساكواها في المقدمة الهجومية 

وتواصل اللعب سجالا بين الفريقن وحاول النيل ان يفعل شيئا والعودة للمباراة  بأحراز هدف التعادل الا ان محاولاته كانت خجولة  ولم ترقى لمرحلة الخطورة  علي مرمي ودفاع المريخ 

بطاقة صفراء للاعب النيل معاوية الامين  بعدها وباقل من دقيقة اخرج الحكم  بطاقة  صفراء اخري للاعب المريخ موسي الزومة في الدقيقة 30 من عمر هذا  الشوط 

حاول الايفواري باسكال المساعدة في بناء الهجمات من الخلف ومساعدة زملائه  لاعبي خط الوسط في ايصال الكرات المريحة الي ثلاثي خط المقدمة المكون من  اديكو وساكواها وكليتشي والذي لم يشكل خطورة تذكر علي مرمي الحارس محمد ادم  حيث افتقد المريخ الي خدمات المشاكس راجي عبد العاطي في وسط الملعب 

الارسال الطويل في اداء المريخ سهل كثيرا من مهة مدافعي النيل معاوية  الامين ومعتصم المناقل واصطياد اغلب الكرات الهوائية من امام ساكواها  واديكو 
احتسب الحكم دقيقتين كزمن بدل من الضائع في هذا الشوط 
ولم يطرأ جديد علي هذا الشوط حتي اعلن الحكم هاشم ادم  عن  نهايته بتقدم المريخ بهدف اديكو 

الشوط الثاني :


وضح تماما من بداية هذا الشوط نية الفريق المستضيف في فعل شيء من اجل تحيق  هدف التعادل ومن ثم تحقيق الفوز بعد ان تقدم بكلياته الي وضعية الهجوم 
اجري مدرب المريخ ريكاردو تبديل اول بخروج صاحب الهدف اديكو ودخول اللاعب سعيد السعودي 
بعد التبديل تحول كليتشي الي مهاجم صريح كرأس حربة وفي الدقيقة 18 تمكن  الزامبي ساكواها من اضافة الهدف الثاني للمريخ من تسديدة قوية سكنت شباك  الحارس محمد ادم هدف رائع وجميل 

اجري مدرب النيل فاروق جبرة تبديل بخروج معاوية الامين ودخول امير ربيع   ايضا دخل عاصم عابدين لاعب المريخ السابق بديلا للاعب المحترف سولامي 

وفي الدقيقة 26 عاد هداف الدوري حتي اللحظة كليتشي اوسونو الي مواصلة هوايته في غزو الشباك وتمكن من اضافة الهدف الثالث للمريخ 

اجري مدرب المريخ تبديلا ثالثا بدخول القائد فيصل العجب بديلا لنصر الدين الشغيل 
سيطر المريخ علي مجريات المباراة في هذا الشوط بعد دخول العجب والسعودي  والذي جعل خط الوسط اكثر فاعلية وزادت فاعلية المريخ الهجومية 
في اخر دقيقة من الزمن الرسمي للمباراة تمكن اللاعب نجم الدين من احراز  الهدف الرابع للمريخ مستفيدا من تمريرة فيصل العجب المحسنة هدف جميل  
بعد الهدف دخل اللاعب عبد الرحمن كرنقو بديلا للاعب بلة جابر  

منح الحكم هاشم ادم زمنا قدره خمسة دقائق كزمن بدل من الضائع وفي اخر دقيقة  من الزمن المحتسب بدل ضائع تمكن ساكواها من اضافة الهدف الخامس للمريخ بعد  ان سقطت الكرة من الحارس محمد ادم وجدها المتابع ساكواها وسجل منها الهدف  الثاني له والخامس للمريخ 
بعدها اطلق الحكم نهاية اللقاء بفوز المريخ بخماسية علي مستضيفه النيل  الحصاحيصا .. وبهذه النتيجة يصل المريخ الي النقطة التاسعة فيما يتجمد رصيد  النيل في نقاطه الاربع 
باسكال نجما للمباراة :
منحت نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني لمدافع المريخ باسكال الذي لعب مباراة كبيرة

105 الف دخلا للمباراة 

بلغ دخل المباراة بين النيل وضيفه المريخ 105 الف جنيه بالرغم من سعة  الاستاد المحدودة وعدم تمكن العديد من المشجعين من الدخول الي الاستاد  ومتابعة المباراة من الخارج  عبر الاشجار الاسطح 

دخل المريخ بتشكيل مكون من اكرم لحراسة المرمى بله باسكال ضفر موسى الزومه في خط الظهر و الشغيل نجم الدين  الباشا 
الهجوم كليتشي سكواها اديكو

ولعب للنيل محمد ادم في حراسة المرمي ـ معاوية الامين ـ معتصم المناقل ـ  احمد ادريس ـ احمد مارتن ـ التاج ابراهيم ـ حسن اسحق كرنقو ـ منتصر فرج  الله ـ سولامي ـ  اسامة التعايشة ـ زمبا 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*القمة نجحت في معركتها مع الاتحاد واندية الممتاز المستفيد الاكبر

علي الرغم من ازمة البث التلفزيوني للدور السوداني الممتاز نسخه 17 مازالت معلقة بين المباحثات التي يجريها رئيس الاتحاد السوداني للكرة معتصم جعفر مع عدد من القنوات التلفزيونيه لايجاد اتفاق مع احداها لنقل مسابقه الدوري الممتاز موسم 2012 ومن ثم النظر في تغير اللائحة التي يستند عليها الاتحاد بتوزيع عوائد البث علي انديه الممتاز والتي اطلق منها ناديي القمه شراره الاحتجاج بعد ان رفعا شعارا تسيد الاخبار والتقارير والتعليقات في الفتره الماضيه تحديدا قبل انطلاقة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 2012 بمنع دخول الكاميرات الي ملعبيها ما لم يصل اتحاد الكره الي صيغه مناسبه والنزول الي حقوق الانديه من البث التلفزيوني بعد ان تضررت القمه من توذيع الانصبه خلال المواسم الماضيه اندية الممتاز التي وقفت خلف الظل واستفادت من معركة القمه مع اتحاد الكره .. نتمني ان نخلص بهذا التحقيق لما فيه الفائده لاندية الممتاز واتحاد الكره والجمهور الرياضي بالداخل والخارج لانه هو المستهدف من هذه العمليه .

عصام الحاج (هذا الموسم مافي شيلني واشيلك)

يري الاستاذ عصام الحاج سكرتير نادي المريخ ان قضية البث معلومه لدي الكافه وقال نحن في نادي القمه طالبنا بحقوقنا لان الاتحاد لم يفي بها بالصوره المطلوبه واذا اعطيتك التجربه مقياس حقيقي من الاربعه مليار وماتين مليون التي سلمتها قناة قوون الموسم الماضي للاتحاد والذي اعطانا منها 135 مليون واعطي لكافة الانديه وهناك بعض الانديه اخذت اكثر مننا ونحن بنفتكر هذا الامر فيه ظلم كبير ونحن كنادي قمه تتلفز لنا 26 مباراة والانديه الاخري يتلفز لها اربعه مباريات وبنفتكر لا يمكن اعطاء الانديه مبالغ متساويه في ظل هذا التفاوت وثانيا نجد ان الانديه منصرفاتها لا لا تتشابه وكذا امكانياتها وقدراتها وجماهيرها ولذلك لا بد من وجود فوارق بينهم وهذه الفوارق لم نصنعها بل صنعها الله سبحانه وتعالي ولذلك يجب ان يقبل الناس هذه الفوارق وان يخضع التقسيم لموازنه عادله تعطي لكل ذي حق حقه .

واضاف في اعتقادي ان الممتاز هو دوري الاقوياء وفي تقديري الشخصي ان اي نادي ما عنده امكانيات لا يقدر ان يعيش فيه واقرب دليل علي ذلك ان الاهلي شندي الذي وجد رعايه وصرف مميز من الاخ صلاح ادريس الان هو واحد من الانديه القويه في الممتاز ولذلك الدوري هو دوري الاقوياء والقوه لا يمكن ان تاتي ( بشيلني واشيلك ) ولذلك نطالب الاتحاد يعطي لكل ذي حق حقه وفي راي ان الاتحاد بياخذ نسبه ظالمه جدا وهي اربعين في المائه في حين ان نسبته المفروض ان ياخذها من المباريات هي عشره في المائه ونحن نطالب بتعديل نسبة الاتحاد ونسبة الانديه وكذلك مطالبين بتعديل هذه الصيغه اصلا لان الاتحاد ظل يتجاهل كل المذكرات التي رفعناها وبدات في الافق مبادرات لحل الموضوع وبفتكر انها متاخره لكن من المستحسن ان تاتي متاخره من لا تاتي بتاتا .

لو لم تتم التلفزه ساكون اكبر المستفيدين لان الجمهور سيتوجه الي نحو الاستادات لان الجمهور في السابق قاطع الاستادات بسبب التلفزه ولذلك الضرر الذي لحق بنادي القمه ضرر كبير جدا ونحن خيارنا الاول مافي تلفزه لكننا في ذات الوقت ما عندنا مانع تكون هناك تلفزه لاخوانا في الولايات وخارج السودان ولكن ان لا يتم ذلك علي حسابنا .

واشار الحاج الي قناة قوون وقال نحن اكثر تعاطفا معها وهي قناة وطنيه وبذلت جهد كبير وكان يسعدنا ان تستمر ونحن قضيتنا الاساسيه مع الاتحاد وليس مع قناة قوون والمبلغ الذي لم تدفعه القناة تم خصمه من من نادي القمه .

نحن نقبل المعالجه في حالة ان يتخلي الطرف الثاني عن الحاكميه واصراره علي اللائحه ويجلس معانا والتفاوض يجلس الاطراف مع بعضهم وما لم تجلس الاطراف لا يوجد تفاوض ونحن من اول يوم طلبنا من الاتحاد ان يجلس معنا واذا تم ذلك سنضع الحلول المناسبه واذكر الجميع ما في قاموسنا شيلني واشيلك .

هاشم ملاح/ اندية الممتاز كانت الرابح الاكبر واستفادت من احتجاج القمه حول البث التلفزيوني

اكد الناطق الرسمي لنادي الهلال الاستاذ هاشم ملاح ان نادي القمه ومن خلال الاتفاقيه التي عقداها في الفتره الماضيه اتت ثمارها وقال ان قضية البث كانت البدايه القويه وكان من اهدافنا مصلحة الكره السودانيه وليس المصلحه الذاتيه للقمه الهلال والمريخ والدليل علي ذلك عائد دخول المباريات الذي انعش خزائن عدد من الانديه ونتج ذلك من اقبال الجماهير للاستادات بعد ان رفضت القمه تلفزة مباريات الدوري لهذا الموسم ونحن ما زلنا علي موقفنا فيما يخص مواضيع البث والرعايه وبنفتكر ان هناك ظلم كبير وقع علي نادي القمه وذلك لان الناديان يتمتعان بجماهيريه طاغيه ولذلك مسالة تعديل النسب تعتبر ضروريه وهو حق مشروع لان القمه هي الببقره الحلوب ونحن بالتاكيد سيكون لنا لقاءات واجتماعات حول هذه القضيه التي لم تحسم بعد ولم يصل اتحاد الكره لقناه ناقله للممتاز .

بالنسبه للبث عندنا قرار ثابت ولن نتزحزح منه مافي كاميرات ستدخل استاداتنا وهذا قرار لا رجعة فيه اعود واقول بان الانديه الاخري كانت الرابح الاكبر ووضح ذلك خلال الاسابيع الماضيه من الدوري الممتاز واستفادت من الدخول العاليه للمباريات التي لعبت وكل ذلك من بركات القمه .

عذالدين الحاج سكرتير نادي الخرطوم الوطني يري موضوع البث بمنظورين مختلفين حيث قال انا مع البث التلفزيوني للمباريات لانني وكمواطن عادي خضت تجربة الاغتراب وكنت اعايش معهم الصدمه العنيفه التي تتمثل في عدم نقل مباريات الدوري وانقطاع الاخبار عندهم له تاثير بالغ علي كافة الرياضيين بالخارج لذلك انا مع البث من منطلق وطني ومن خلال تجربتنا مع البث في المواسم الماضيه نحن كنادي لم يحدث معدل عالي في دخول المباريات مثلما حدث خلال هذا الموسم وخير دليل مباراتي القمه مع النسور والمورده تلك الانديه تحصلوا علي ارقام كبيره وهذا شي مبشر يؤدي الي ارتفاع دخول المباريات لذلك نحن كنادي وجميع الانديه الاخري بذلت اقصي متا في وسعها لاعداد فرقها وصرفت ما صرفت في معسكرات خارجيه والحمدلله عادت تلك الانديه بفوائد فنيه كبيره والدليل علي ذلك المستوي المتقارب بين تلك الانديه والنديه الكبيره وهذا بلا شك يؤدي لارتفاع دخول المباريات وينعش خزائن الانديه وفي هذه الحاله انا اتفق مع من ذهب برايه الي عدم بث مباريات الدوري .

خضر طه سكرتير نادي المورده / نحن مع البث ولكن بشرط

اتفق سكرتير نادي المورده مع الذين ينادون بالبث التلفزيوني لمباريات الدوري وقال اولا شكرا علي الاتصال والتهنئه بقيادتنا للمجلس الجديد لنادي المورده وعلي الرغم من اننا يادوب بدانا ترتيب البيت الموردابي من الداخل الا ان موضوع البث التلفزيوني اخذ حيزا كبيرا في الفتره الماضيه وهو موضوع في غاية الاهميه ونحن مع البث بشرط ان يكون هناك عائد مادي مجذي وفي هذا الخصوص يجب ان اقول ان القناة التي تريد ان تنقل دورينا يجب ان تسعي لنا ولا يحدث العكس وهذا امر مهم ولن ياتي العائد المجذي الا اذا سعت قناة الجزيره للتعاقد مع الاتحاد لنقل دورينا ونحن هنا يمكن ان نرفع قيمتنا ناس قناة قوون رغم الهنات كان يمكن ان تعالج ومنحهم فرصه اخري وهناك نسبه وعائد يعود من الاعلانات للقناة وانا عشت تجربة الغربه ومن الصعب ان تتابع الدوري بدون تلفزه في فتره من الفترات عانينا من ذلك وكنا نتابع مع الناس هنا عبر الهاتف او الازاعه وبكل صراحه دورينا اقوي من عدد من الدوريات العرليه علي سبيل المثال الدوري الاردني والسوري وغيرهم واذا انتظرنا شويه مع ارتفاع مستوي تالدوري ستسعي الينا القنوات الكبيره لشراء الدوري السوداني .

معتز محمود رئيس نادي النيل الحصاحيصا / البث ينقل نشاطنا للعالم ونخشي حدوث كارثه في مباراتنا مع المريخ في استاد الكاملين .

بدا رئيس نادي النيل الحصاحيصا متخوفا من حدوث كارثه في مباراة فريقه امام المريخ الجمعه القادم باستاد الكاملين وازداد تخوفه بعد ان فشلت محاولات نقل المباراة عبر التلفزيون وقال نحن مع البث التلفزيوني لدورينا بالتاكيد وكنت من اول المساندين لنقل مباراتنا مع المريخ ولكن للاسف فشلت مساعي نقل المباراة ونحن نخشي حدوث كارثه جراء التزاحم الذي سيحدث في الستاد وسعته القليله التي لن تستوعب العدد الكبير المتوقع حضوره للقاء .

بالتاكيد نحن مع البث لانه ينقل نشاطنا الي العالم باثره ويفسح المجال لاخوتنا بالولايات وخارج السودان من متابعة فرقهم في الدوري لا ننكر بان بداية الدوري والتي تمت بدون تلفزه انعشت خزائن الانديه ولكن من وجهة نظري ان هذه المستويات التي قدمت لن تتواصل مع مرور المنافسه وبالتالي سوف تقل نسب دخول المباريات واشار محمود للمذكره التي رفعها فريقا القمه وقال ان تلك المذكره القت بظلالها علي حماس القنوات الفضائيه وجعلتهم يترددون في شراء الدوري مره اخري نحن مع بث المباريات لان اندية القمه تخلت عن دورها القيادي في مساندة الانديه الاخري بالتباري معها وديا لمساعدتها ماديا ونحن ما عندنا خيار سنتوجه للشركات والمؤسسات للرعايه .

خالد هارون رئيس نادي الاهلي الخرطوم / ما لم يحسم امر البث حتي الاسبوع الرابع ستقف ضد التلفزه

هدد رئيس نادي الاهلي الخرطوم الاستاذ خالد هارون اتحاد الكره بالقول اذا لم يحسم امر البث حتي الاسبوع الرابع نحن في النادي الاهلي سنقف ضد التلفزه وذلك بكل بساطه ان اندية القمه استفادت من معظم المباريات التي اقيمت بملعبها والاهلي ما عنده مباريبات امام القمه في ملعبه والمباراة التي لعبناها بالامس كانت بملعب الهلال ولن نواجه القمه خلال الدوره الاولي ال في ملاعبها وهذا ما سنعاني منه كثيرا .

عموما نحن مع التلفزه لانها فيها خدمه للرياضيين في كل انحاء العالم وعندنا في الولايات صحيح ما بنستفيد ماديا ولكن من الناحيه المعنويه فقط لاننا نعرف انفسنا للجمهور وهناك امر هام يتمثل في تسويق اللاعبين بالاضافه للافاق الاقليميه والعالميه .

رئيس نادي الامل العضبراوي / لاسباب فنيه نحن مع البث

من جانبه تناول رئيس نادي الامل عضبره لقضية البث من ناحيه فنيه حتي يتعرف فريقه علي منافسيه من خلال النقل التلفزيوني كما اشار لاهلنا في الولايات الذين سيعانون في حالة عدم نقل الدوري وهم الان يعانون وكذا اخوتنا لافي خارج السودان وحقيقة الحياه ما كلها تعتمد علي الماده ونحن من خلال البث سياتينا خير كثير من ناحية تسويق لاعبينا للاحترتاف في الخارج وخير الكلام ما قل ودل نحن مع البث جملة وتفصيلا .

مجدي شمس الدين / الممتاز يمضي بشكل طيب والاتحاد يولي امر البث التلفزيوني اهتماما كبيرا

في اخر تصريحات له للصحف حول قضية البث اكد الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامي سكرتير الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني بان مسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز تمضي بشكل طيب وان الانديه في الاسابيع المنصرمه قدمت مستويات فنيه رفيعه اكدت بان الدوري هذا الموسم سيكون متميزا في كافة المستويات وان الانديه اعدت نفسها لهذا الموسم بشكل جيد ومعالجة جميع الاخطا والسلبيات واضاف ان هذه البطوله كبري البطولات في السودان وتقدم الانديه السودانيه لتمثيل السودان خارجيا في البطولات القاريه والاقليميه .

المفاوضات جاريه لايجاد قناة ناقله للدوري

وعن موضوع البث قال سكرتير الاتحاد ان اتحاده يولي هذا الملف اهتماما كبيرا ويتولاه رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر والذي يتباحث مع قناة الجزيره القطريه وان الامر لم يحسم بعد وجدد حرص اتحاده علي نقل مباريات البطوله تلفزيونيا بما يحقق المصلحه العامه للاتحاد واندية الممتاز خاصه وان الاتحاد والانديه يعنمد بشكل كبير علي عائدات الرعايه والتسويق ولذلك لا بد من التاني للوصول لقرار يرضي الجميع ويحقق الاهداف المنتظره .

واشاد سكرتير الاتحاد بالجماهير الرياضيه التي تحرص علي متابعة المباريات من داخل الاستادات وتعمل علي تشجيع انديتها بصوره حضاريه وقال بانهم في الاتحاد لن يسمحوا باي فوضي او تجاوزات وقال بان الجمهور السوداني جمهور راق وذواق ويعشق كرة القدم وسيلتزم بالضوابط الامنيه والتنظيميه للمباريات .

*

----------


## musab aljak

*نادر التوم

على صفيح ساخن

رحلة نيلية

تسخينة اولى: لو بهمسة

تسخينه تانية: همسة شوق

تسخينة تالته: خمسة سنين تجربه وزاد

تسخينة رابعة: النيل غرق

تسخينة خامسة: (دموع التماسيح) سالت 

اليوم يا سادتى سوف أصطحبكم فى رحلة نيلية أريدكم أن تغيروا جو شوية فهيا نتجول ونتمتع بمناظر النيل الخلاب

كلو مازيمبى

البنى آدم_مننا_ طماع جدا لا يملأ عينه حتى التراب وبالأمس مارست كل أنواع الطمع مع المريخ

ولكى تكونوا معى فى الصورة سأقرأ لكم بعض ما جاء فى عمودى بعدد الأمس:

(أتمنى مواصلة اديكو وكلتشى وساكواها لمشوار الهداف)

(سيعود الملك فى مباراة اليوم و_ربما_ يصنع الفارق والفوز)

(أليس هذا هو الإسبوع الرابع؟؟ إذن فلنعطى النيل أربعة قدر عدد الاسابيع)

ومن هنا أتى الطمع، أديكو سجل وساكواها سجل بقيت أقول يااارب كلتشى يجيب قوون

والحمد لله جابو بعد شويتين دخل الملك فيصل(عجبنا) فقلت(بس خلاس) دا الدايرنو ليك ذاتو

عجبكو يجيب الرابع والمباراة تنتهى على كدا وبعد داك أكون أخطر (أنطون) فى البلد دى(أعوذ بالله)!

وارتاح من مساسقة الجرايد والمدارس، كورتين زى دى يصدفوا الزول يبقى حاجة تانية!

لحدى ما (الجيران يتخلعوا) يا أبو الجوج.. وأعرس و(خطوطى كلها تتصلح) أستغفر الله العظيم!

يقوم نجم الدين يجيب الرابع أقول الحمد لله تمت أربعة بعد كدا العجب ما دايرين منو هدف.. لا عجب لا غيرو.. هو غيروكان لاعب؟؟؟؟

وزهجت ليك من نجم الدين دا زهجة متين قاعد تجيب أقوان ولا داير تخرب لينا الرصة يعنى؟

لكين فرحت إنو الحكم ما حسب ضربة جزاء المريخ قلت كان بقت خمسة والحمد لله ما كنا الهلال كان حسبوها(صاح)!

قاعد جنبى أبوى خاتين راااادينا ومرت أوكاتنا وحبينا حياتنا(المريخ)، يعنى ح يكون حياتنا منو؟؟

الحكم قام أداها خمسة دقائق كاملة، قلت لى أبوى الحكم دا ما يصفر كرهنا ذاتو، نحن نلقاها منو ولا من العجب ولا من نجم الدين؟؟

فى الدقيقة الخامسة قام حارس النيل فكاها.. فكاها دى معناتها ح يجى ساكواها أبوى فرح وأنا زعلت وحكينا القصة دى لأنو الجنيه

اقصد الهدف الجا فى الوكت دا خرب على أى حاجة، لكين بالجد عرفت قيمتو لانو شكلو انا حساباتى كلها غلط مفروض أحسب على خمسة

أول حاجة الكورة دى بدت الساعة خمسة ويا حبيب ماتنسى.. والقوون الاول جا فى الدقيقة خمسة

ونجم المباراة كان باسكال وكمان القوون الاخير جا فى الدقيقة خمسة فى الزمن بدل الضائع

نفس المواعيد الجا فيها قوون مازيمبى الخامس فى الهلال(شارب)، وبالكربون بعد الناس مرقت وجون ورقه ذاعوهو!

وفى حاجه مهمة ما ننساها الدخل بتاع المباراة كان ميييييه وخمسة

دا معناو شنوووو؟؟ معناتو إنو المريخ كان ميه الميه وجاب خمسة اقوان كاملة ودا بالمناسبة أعلى دخل فى الولايات

وكمان فى حاجه مهمة شديد أنا ما فطنت ليها لما كتبت العمود الفات اللى هى إنو المريخ ح يسافر

يعنى الإسبوع الخامس ما ح يلعب، طيب عشان ينجض شغلو كان لازم يجيب القوون الخامس حق الإسبوع الخامس!

كدا أظن الحكاية إتضحت، والله ساكواها دا عندو حسابات عجيبة خلاس وكمان محمد آدم ملصها (فى التايم)!

نار على نار

ساكواها جاب قوون من بعيد شديد الزول دا متخيل النيل دا فى الحصاحيصا؟

فاروق جبره فيها كم نقطة اقصد كم قوون دى برضو نسيناها!

مافى داعى الواحد ينتظر كورة الوصيف لأنو ضربة جزانا دى بدوها ليهم وبغلبوا.

ولو إنى متوقع بى رجعة سيدا تحصل حاجة جديدة.

الأمل فى مباراتين غتعادل وإنغلب يعنى فقد (خمسة نقاط).

والامل يسافر (مابوتو) سان يلعب هناك (ما)بوتو ولا (مى) بينزا؟

(حبايبنا) رسمو صورة تمساح وفيل فى المين شيت

وقالوا دايرين عينهم فى النيل.. رسموا إنتو ياحلوين نجيكم نحن بالأقوان

ودا طبعا ياجماعة بيعنى إنو الناس ديل ما واثقين فى كل خطوطهم

ومنتظرين التماسيح والذئاب والأسود وباقى (حديقة الممتاز) تغلب ليهم

ورحم الله كتابا عرفوا إمكانات فريقهم المتواضعة شديييييييييييييييييد!

ساخن بارد

يوسف محمد يوسف شابكنا مشتركه بيناتم، مشتركة بيناتم

لحدى ما انا قلت الكورة دى لاعبنها فى الفيس بووك ولا شنو؟؟

المريخ دخل عالى وحب خيالى ودايما فى العلالى!

مريج جميل يشد الحيل ويغلب النيل والضرب تقيل!

أكلمكم بالواضح كدا، لو عملتو (منتخب الممتاز) ما بتغلبوا الزعيم

وما شاء الله عينى بارده وخمسة وخميسة و(أدعكوا)!

خلاص نحن فاتورة الولايات دى مزقناها زمااااااان الكلام دا تقولوا لى ناس شندى!

الصباح قابلنا الطبيب، والمسا الطبيب، شكرا د.سموءل عبدالباقى دفع الله وشكرا د. المريخ!

البحبنا يقرانا فى جريدة الجريدة، اليوم وكل سبت(الرأى الساخر)

ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتاريخ... وكلنا مريخاب

ويا مريخ خمسة بس!

آخر قطرة: مريخنا الجسور دايما بشد الحيل

كوكب الإبداع عالمو كلو جميل

مابعرف خضوع قاموسومافيو مستحيل

بصطاد للتماسيح ويغرق كمان النيل!      

وهذه بصمتى

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم الغالي مصعب واصل نحن في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

* يعود للمشاركة في مباراة المريخ الاعدادية امام منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا  اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي الذي غاب في المباراة الاخيرة امام النيل بعامل  الايقاف ويعول المدرب البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو  على راجي في مباراة الذهاب  بهراري امام بلاتنيوم  خاصة انه يمر باحسن حالاته واصبح عنصرا مهما في  تشكيل المريخ في صناعة اللعب .
*

----------


## musab aljak

* خرج مدرب النيل عاضبا ورفض الحديث للصحافة قبل دخوله الى غرف الملابس بسبب  الهزيمة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه من المريخ في شوط اللعب الاول والتي  لم تكن متوقعة خاصة ان النيل انهار بطريقة مفاجئة ادت لولوج اربعة اهداف  يسأل منها الحارس مما جعل الجماهير تهتف ضد اللاعبين.
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*مشكور يا راقي..هلم لنا بعمود سلك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر مجذوب
					

مشكور يا راقي..هلم لنا بعمود سلك



2222
سلك في السلك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مصعب صعب 
اخبا من نارها , الله عليك
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مشكووووووووووور يا حبيب
ماقصرت تــــــب
واصل بدون فواصل
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*زووم
أبو عاقلة اماسا
أزمة البث.. الطريق إلى الكارثة..!


كل ما قاله الدكتور معتصم جعفر سرالختم رئيس إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وللأسف الشديد بشأن البث غير واقعي ولا يتطابق مع ما يجري على الأرض، فهو يؤكد في آخر تصريح له بأن المحادثات جارية وأنهم لم يهملوا هذا الأمر مطلقاً، مع العلم بأن الدوري الممتاز قد بات على أعتاب الأسبوع الخامس وما يزال الحديث عن مفاوضات، والجماهير داخل الحدود لا تجد بديلاً غير التدافع نحو استاداتنا المهترئة والمتواضعة للإحتشاد ومتابعة المباريات، وكوجه آخر من التناقض مما يشكك في مصداقية ما يقال أن الخبر الذي نشرته الصدى عن قرب إسدال الستار على هذه الأزمة الخطيرة بفرمان رئاسي وما نشرته صحيفة قوون في اليوم التالي فقط على لسان محمد حاتم سليمات مدير التلفزيون من حديث نفى من خلاله معرفته بما يقال عن بث مباريات الدوري، مع العلم بأن هنالك تقارير تواترت من قبل عن جهات حثت المسؤولين في البلاد عل تشجيع بث المباريات على أي قناة لأن دخول الجماهير واحتشادها بتلك الطريقة فيه خطورة على أمن الأفراد والجماعات من الأبرياء الذين يرتادون الإستادات، في ظل ضعف التنظيم وإصرار الفئات الجماهيرية الدخول في وقت واحد ما يتسبب في التزاحم والتدافع والإحتكاكات، إضافة إلى أن الشرطة أحياناً تستخدم العنف في غير محله بتصرفات فردية مثلما حدث بين أحد أفراد المرور وأحد الأطباء في الجانب الشمالي من استاد الخرطوم عقب مباراة المريخ والموردة، وكلها أسباب تحتم ضرورة إيجاد طريقة تخفف الضغط على الإستادات في المباريات التي يكون طرفها ثنائي القمة، ولكن إتحاد كرة القدم يتباطأ في القضية بطريقة تدل على أنه يجلس على البرج العاجي ولن يتحرك إلا إذا وقعت كارثة شبيهة بأحداث بورسعيد، وبعدها سنرى صافرات الإنذار تضج في سماء العاصمة، والقنوات الفضائية توزع الإتهامات على نحو ما يحدث في مصر الآن ولا ينفع بعدها الندم..!
الفضائية السودانية لا تستطيع ان تبث الدوري السوداني بالمستوى الذي يشبع تطلعات الرياضيين خارج وداخل الوطن، لأن المساحة المخصصة للرياضة فيها لا تكاد تتخطى جزء من ساعة يعدها ويقدمها الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ بعد ظهر الجمعة من كل أسبوع، ولأنها فضائية يغلب عليها الطابع السياسي فإنها لن تتردد في إلغاء بثها لإحدى المباريات التي يكون طرفها القمة من أجل بث خطاب لمسؤول في الدولة وهذا من حقها طبعاً، ولكن الدوري السوداني بحاجة إلى فضائيات تمنح الرياضة مساحات أكبر، ورغم رأينا الواضح في أن قوون لم تصل إلى مستوى النجاح الكبير الذي يقارن ببعض القنوات الفضائية العالمية والعربية في نقل الدوريات حصرياً، إلا أنها تظل قناة متخصصة، وتجربتها في حصرية البث قابلة للتطور، وكذلك تستطيع قناة النيل الأزرق وربانها الماهر حسن فضل المولى أن يطور من فكرة البث الحصري ويستقطب رعاية من خلال المباريات بصورة تضفي على التجربة بعداً تسويقياً، بالإضافة إلى أن النيل الازرق تتمتع عن غيرها من الفضائيات السودانية بمرونة وقدرة على استقطاب إهتمام المشاهد السوداني بمرونة ما تقدمه وقدرة مادتها على التأقلم مع المزاج الخاص بالجمهور المستهدف برسالتها الإعلامية، وكلنا قد تابعنا كيف أن بعض البرامج التي كانت مصنفة على أنها غير متطورة وجافة قد تحولت إلى برامج جماهيرية عندما تحولت من الفضائية السودانية إلى النيل الازرق.
أما الشروق فقد أكدت من خلال تجربة نقلها لعدد من المباريات والأحداث الرياضية أنها تتمتع بأفق أفضل للتعامل مع الشأن الرياضي، إلا إذا كان القائمين على أمرها يجاملون رئيس مجلس الإدارة الرياضي، وذلك لا يمنعنا من الإشادة بأسلوب تعاملها مع القضايا الرياضية، وضمها لكوادر رياضية قادرة على منح المادة الإعلامية الرياضية قبولاً، ويكفيها أنها تضم حاتم التاج والرشيد المهدية وهما بعيداً عن المجاملة أفضل معلق ومقدم ومحلل حالياً، وبالتالي تملك الشروق قدرة على نقل الدوري السوداني ما إذا أتيحت الفرصة لها، ولكن إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني لا يتعامل مع الملف بما يستحق من إهتمام بعكس ما يقول الرئيس الدكتور، ولا نستطيع أن نقول أنه يكذب علينا، ولكن قرائن الأحوال تقول أنه من صنع هذه الأزمة ووضع لبناتها الأولى وليس خافياً على أحد أن الموسم الجديد سينطلق في نهايات فبراير وأن هنالك عدد من الملفات لم نتجز بعد وعلى رأسها الرعاية وقد تمت مؤخراً بحملة إنقاذ قامت بها شركة سوداني، ولكن هنالك ملفات ما تزال معلقها أولها وليس آخرها أزمة البث، وما كان هنالك داعي لفسخ العقد مع قوون، علاوة على أنها كانت خطوة فردية قام بها الرجل دون أن يستشر فيها أحد.. لذلك أقول أنها أزمة من صناعته.
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بلا حدود
هنادى الصديق

الأندية والإتحاد.. أبشع أنواع الإبتزاز العاطفي!!


* حملت الأخبار كالعادة تصريحات (تخديرية)من رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للجمهور الرياضي مفادها أن الاتحاد يبشر القاعدة الرياضية باكتمال إجراءات البث للدوري الممتاز والذي طال انتظاره،وسوف يستمتع الجمهور ببقية مباريات الدوري إبتداءا من الإسبوع الرابع، لاحظ عزيزي القارئ(سوف)!!
* وقبلها صرح سكرتير الاتحاد مجدي شمس الدين بأن المفاوضات تجري علي قدم وساق مع بعض القنوات علي رأسها الجزيرة,وهنا ايضا نري(تسويفا)!!
* وهناك بعض التصريحات تخرج من هنا وهناك ،أندية القمة مرة،واندية الممتاز مرة ثانية ،بأن الدوري سوف يتلفز عبر قناتي السودان والنيل الأزرق (بأوامر عليا)مرة ثالثة،ورابعة وخامسة وسادسة وجميعها لا تخرج تصريحاتها من (تسويف) والمحصلة واحدة حتي الآن (لا أمل ولا جديد).
* الأندية تقول (سوف )نوافق علي التلفزة بشرط.!! والاتحاد يزرع الأمل في نفوس الجماهير المتعطشة بأنه (سوف)يجتهد في وضع الجمهور كأولوية في هذه القضية.
* كلٌ يتحدث حسب هواه والمواطن المسكين(الغني منه والفقير)ينتظرأن يفتح عليه قادة الإتحاد بـأي منحة أو (صدقة)ويمد يده مطالبا ب(حسنة التلفزة)ويردد سرا وعلانية (تلفزة لله يا محسنين)!!
* ويا لمحاسن الصدف!!فالجمهور السوداني غنيه وفقيره تساويا ولأول مرة في عهد الإنقاذ!! * فالعقوبة واحدة طالت أهالي الرياض ومرزوق والعمارات وأمبدات، جبرونا وزقلونا وحتي كافوري (إمتداد حوش بانقا) ومايو وودالحداد ومايرنو والصحافات والثورات و إمتدت العقوبة لخارج الوطن لتصل المواطنين السودانيين بالبقيع وبريطانيا واستراليا وكندا وكل دول الخليج والمحيط ،فالشعار المرفوع(ممنوع من المشاهدة بأمر الأندية والإتحاد). 
* ويا سبحان الله الإتحاد لأول مرة (ودون أن يقصد)يوَحَد فئات الشعب السوداني ويؤلف بين قلوبهم في قضية،وليته وحدَهم علي قضايا كانت أكبر وأهمَ.
* فالأندية ترفض لائحة الاتحاد بخصوص البث،الاتحاد يرفض بشكل (مبطن)رأي الأندية بأن يكون نصيب الإتحاد من قيمة التلفزة 40% ،فالأندية صاحبة الحق الاول والاخير من حقها ان تقول للإتحاد حقك كذا وحقنا كذا.
* ولكن الإتحاد الذي تعود أن (يأكل من سنام الأندية)بدلا من البحث عن موارد اخري ليس من السهل عليه أن يخرج من مولد التلفزة بلا حمص،لذا سيظل (يماطل ويماطل ويسَوَف ويخدر ويبنج)في المواطن حتي ينتهي الدوري ويتعود هذا الشعب(سليب الإرادة)علي الرضا بالمقسوم كما عودته الإنقاذ في سياساتها وزرعت فيه هذه الروح،أولم يقولوا في الأمثال(الرضا بالمقسوم عبادة ؟)،او ليس مجدي ومعتصم واسامة ومن معهم (صناعة إنقاذية)إذن فليجعلوا كل الشعب في حالة عبادة طالما أننا نرتضي قانعين راضين ما يريده كل من في يده قرار في بلدنا المنكوب.!!
* عصام الحاج يصرح،وود ملاح يهدد،وهارون يُصر،وطه يؤيد بتحفظ،ومعتز يوافق و..و.الخ.
* قضية البث سادتي مثلها مثل قضايا الفساد الكثيرة التي تمتلئ بها بلادنا مع الفارق في النوعية ،فالإتحاد يرفض أن يتنازل عن نسبته الكبيرة في مقاسمة الأندية نصيبها من الأموال التي تأتيها من جمهورها مثله مثل(دراكولا مصاص الدماء).
* والأندية بدورها بدلا من أن تسعي لإرضاء جمهورها ومبادلته حباً بحب هاهي تواصل معه(الإبتزاز العاطفي)مستغلة (حبه وولعه) لرؤية نجومه في المستطيل الأخضر!!
* والجمهور لا حول له ولا قوة ساكن وصابر في إنتظار(المستحيل)،ولسان حاله يردد رائعة الاستاذ حمد الريح(رجيتك وفي إنتظار عينينك كملت الصبر كلو).
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ابوبكر عابدين

في الهدف

استراحة .. خلو عندكم شوية دم

*في يوم  22 نوفمبر 1969 م وعلى صفحة الفن بصحيفة الايام كتب الفنان حسن  خليفة العطبراوي مقالاً تحت عنوان : ( الفن العطبراوي ) جاء فيه ما يلي :   بعد ان اكل (القرنبع) بعض الكمنجات وبنى العنكبوت فوقها بيوتا ، وقد نسى  البعض متى ( جرّ) له قوسا ..  بعد اليأس الشديد من الناس بأن الفن في عطبرة  انتهى وهذه اصبحت كلمة كل من يسمع شئ عن الفن ، وبعد غيبتي الطويلة عن  مدينتي الحبيبة عطبرة وبعد عودتي وعقب حفلة اكتوبر بمسرح البلدية والذي قال  عنها الصحفي عمر المبارك انها اسوأ عرض يقدم على المسرح .. بعد ده كله  بدأت نشاطات واجتماعات ودعوة عامة لكل العازفين ، جاءت الدعوة من الملحن  احمد عكاشة بدار الفنون  للوصول الى حل لمشكلة الفن في عطبرة ...

*يقول الفنان حسن خليفة العطبراوي : يهمنا تطور الفن في عطبرة ولذا حملنا اسمها وارتبط باسمنا (عطبرة الحبيبة) ..

* الفن في عطبرة تدهور وذلك لاسباب كثيرة لازالت ولم تزل موجودة ، وهذه  الاسباب هي التي نزلت به من اعلى درجة نالها في فرقة الشمالية والتي يشهد  لها كل السودان الى اسفل درجة بل هي درجة النسيان!!!

*ولنذكر الاسباب والمسببات ونقول ان اولها واهمها هو دخول بعض  العناصر  للوسط الفني وهم ليسوا بمطربين ولا عازفين  وليست لهم ادنى صلة بالفن !!  هؤلاء هم الذين تسببوا في نكسة ( الكرة ) اقصد الفن ، وانا اقولها لكم  صريحة انه ومهما كانت الاجتماعات ومهما كانت الاجتهادات فانها لا ولن تنجح  في اعادة الفن الى طريقه الصحيح والحل هو ..

* الحل الجذري هو طرد هؤلاء الدخلاء عن الوسط الفني شر طردة والى الابد ،  والا قولوا لنا بربكم ما معنى ان يكون رئيس وسكرتير اتحاد الفنانين من خارج  ذلك الوسط ولا علاقة لهم بالفن مطلقا ؟؟!!

* هم اداريون جاءوا لذلك الوسط لاسباب كثيرة ومتعددة ادعوكم للبحث عنها  لتعرفوها ، واقسم لكم انه طالما كان هؤلاء موجودون ويحتلون تلك المقاعد في  الادارة فانه لا امل في الحل وستظل المشكلة قائمة والتدهور مستمر ومتواصل  بكل اسف ، وسنكون اول من يقاطع تلك الاجتماعات رغم الاتصالات التي يقوم بها  الاخ فيصل محمود الخضر كبير ضباط الارشاد لقيام فرقة على شاكلة ( فرقة  الشمالية ) ..

* اننا نؤمن بالحل والحل يكمن في طرد هؤلاء الدخلاء الذين ليست لهم صلة غير  الادارة والتي جاءوا اليها باجندة خاصة وادارتهم فاشلة فاشلة .. لماذا  لايبتعدوا ؟؟ فليبتعدوا وليخلو عندهم شوية دم .. كفاية لغاية هنا ، كفاية  النكسات والانتكاسات الفظيعة ..كفاية اللي حصل!!

*انتهى مقال الفنان المبدع حسن خليفة العطبراوي .. لقد اعجبنا غاية الاعجاب  ووجدنا فيه تطابق عجيب لما كان بالامس واليوم مابين الفن والرياضة ، وما  بين دخلاء الامس واليوم والذين احالوا واحة الرياضة والفن الخضراء الى ارض  يباب قاحلة من كل ابداع وانتصار يشرح الصدر ويسر القلب ويذكرنا بكاسات  سيكافا ودبي ومانديلا والشارقة واحتفالات المطار والقصر الجمهوري..

*لماذا ياترى يبتعد اهل الوجعة الحقيقيون ويتركوا المجال مستباحا لكل اصحاب  الاجندات  الخاصة والذين لاعلاقة لهم بالرياضة الا من باب المصلحة الانية  فقط  سياسية كانت ام تجارية .. حتما سينقضي ذلك كله وستنكشف الحقيقة يوما   ما يرونه بعيدا ونراه قريبا جدا باذن الله الواحد الاحد .

*ياترى لماذا لايتقدم الرياضيون الحقيقيون وقدامى اللاعبين الصفوف ويعملون  يدا واحدة لطرد  الدخلاء الذين خربوا الرياضة وسمموا وسطها بالبيع والشراء  واعادوا فتح اسواق النخاسة من جديد!

*شركة سما ميديا والتي اشترت للمريخ ابراج الاضاءة الحديثة ودفعت 650 الف  دولار امريكي حاول البعض طردها من نادي المريخ مطالبا اياها بدفع المزيد من  الدولارات في حين انها لم تحصل من عائدات الاعلانات في ستاد المريخ الا  على 95 الف دولار فقط !!

*M T N  دفعت للمريخ مليار و100 الف جنيه للاعلان وتبقى عليها فقط  400 الف  جنيه ومع ذلك يرى البعض انهاء الاتفاق معها . لمصلحة من لست ادري؟؟!!

*لانؤيد بل ونرفض الاقاويل والشائعات التي تتحدث عن الثراء الفاحش والطارئ  على الاخوة الكرام متوكل احمد علي وكمال دحية وصديق علي صالح ومصطفى توفيق  على حساب المريخ ، ونقول لهؤلاء انهم على حسب مانعلم لايحتاجون للمريخ لكي  يعيشوا واعمالهم الخاصة تكفيهم ( قل اعوذ برب الفلق ) .

*كما لانؤيد الاتهامات الباطلة التي طالت بعض اعضاء مجلس الشورى المنحل  والتي اتهمتهم بقبض العمولات والتمويلات نظير تاييدهم للمجلس ورئيسه الشاب  .. نعم هم بالمعاش ولكن احوالهم مستورة والحمد لله ، والساتر هو الله ، لكن  حبهم للمريخ ولرئيسه المحبوب يجعلهم يهبون للدفاع عنه والتصدي لكل من  يحاول الانتقاص من قدره ومن اعماله المجيدة . برافو ياهؤلاء  وهكذا هو  الانتماء والولاء المطلق يا بلاش ...

*كرات × الهدف

*اتحاد الكاملين نجح في التنظيم فاستحق الاشادة والتقدير وكم تمنينا لو صعد احد فرق تلك المدينة للممتاز .

* خماسية مريخية في الشباك النيلية نتمنى ان تكون فاتحة شهية للقاء بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي ..

* كليتشي رفع رصيده الى خمسة اهداف ولا نتوقع ان يتوقف عند هذا الحد واللاعب يراهن على صدارة هدافي هذا الموسم .. 









يا مصعب يابني ما تفكونا من الزول المرض دا . . . عندو أسطوانة واحدة مشروخة قادينا بيها الليل و النهار لما حفظناها 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم  ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر ياحبيب
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لك التحية ومشكور على قهوة الصباح
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اجزل الشكر لكم اخوتى على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كبد الحقيقه - مزمل أبوالقاسم 

 ﻛﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﺎﻟﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻏﺎﻧﻤﻴﻦﻭﻏﺎﻟﺒﻴﻦ


* ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﻋﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻏﺎﻧﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺨﻤﺴة ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﻳﻦ
* ﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﺴﻲ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻭﻋﻪ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺟﺒﻨﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻓﻄﻐﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻴﻬﺎ
* ﻟﻔﺖ  ﻧﻈﺮﻱ ﺷﻴﺦ ﺟﻠﺲ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﻔﻠﺖ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﻋﻠﻤﺎ ﺿﺨﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺟﻬﻴﻦ  ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺜﻠﻪ ﻓﻌﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺭﻓﻌﻮ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﻬﻢ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﺒﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺰﺍﺋﺮ  ﺍﻟﻔﺨﻴﻢ
* ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺷﺒﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﺮﺍﻩ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﻛﺎﺳﻞ
* ﺗﺄﻟﻘﺖ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﺄﻧﻘﺖ ﻟﺘﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﺟﺎﺩﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺻﺮة ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﺟﻌﻠﺘﻨﺎ ﻧﻈﻦ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻌﻪ
* ﺻﺪﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻤﺎﻩ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻥﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﺍﻛﺮﻣﻮﻩ ﻓﺄﻛﺮﻣﻬﻢ
* ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻀﻨﻮﻩ ﻓﺄﻓﺮﺣﻬﻢ ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﻣﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﺮﺽ ﻗﻮﻱ
* ﺃﺗﺖ  ﻓﺎﺗﺤة ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺍﺩﻳﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻜﺴﻴة ﺑﻠﻪ ﺑﺬﻛﺎﺀ ﻭﻏﻤﺰﻫﺎ  ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﻲ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﻣﻔﺘﺘﺤﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﻪ ﻟﺘﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺣﻪ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻭﺗﻬﻔﻬﻒ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﺎﺩ
* ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﺄﺛﺮ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺮﺑﻪ  ﻭﺗﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﻪ ﻭﺍﺧﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻄﺮة ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺍﻷﺧﻄﺮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻪ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻲ
* ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﺃﺭﺗﻔﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪ ﻭﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ
* ﺳﺠﻞ  ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﺟﻤﻞ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻣﺎﻛﺮﻩ ﺃﺭﺳﻠﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ  ﻣﻦ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﻦ ﻳﺎﺭﺩﻩ ﻓﺴﻜﻨﺖ ﻣﻘﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﺘﻔﺠﺮﺍﻟﻔﺮﺣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ
* ﻭﺃﺗﺖ ﻃﻠﻌة ﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺑﻄﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ آﺩﻡ ﺍﺭﺿﺎ ﻭﺳﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﻲ
* ﻭﺃﺑﻲ  ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺎﺯﻉ ﻣﺜﻠﺚ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ  ﺗﺴﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻲ ﻣﺘﻠﻘﻴﺎ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﻩ ﻣﻠﻜﻴﻪ ﺑﺪﻳﻌﻪ ﻣﻦﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﺳﺪﺩ ﺑﺬﻛﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻜﺴﻴﻪ ﻭﻓﻮﺟﺊ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﺗﺘﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ
* ﻭﺃﺗﻲ ﻣﺴﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻡ ﺯﺍﻣﺒﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻛﺮﻩ ﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻭﺳﺠﻞ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻫﺪﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
* ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﻣﻴﻦﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻭ؟ 

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﺪ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﺩﻡ
*ﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﺩﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺳﻴﺢ
* ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﻗﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﻗﺴﻮﻩ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﻋﻜﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﺗﻐﺎﺿﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻻ ﻳﻐﻔﻠﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻻﻋﻤﻲ
* ﺿﻐﻂ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺁﺩﻡ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﺧﺮﺝ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ ﻃﻮﺭﻫﺎ ﻓﻬﺘﻔﺖ ﺿﺪﻩ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ﻭﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻼﺣﻘﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺘﺎﻑ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺻﺎﻓﺮة ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳة
* ﺣﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻭﺃﻧﺬﺭ ﺛﻼﺛﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻭﻓﺎﺽ ﺍﻻﻧﺬﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻪ ﻟﺒﻠﻪ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺴﻮﻩ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻇﻠﻢ ﺑﻠﻪ ﻗﺒﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﺿﺪﻩ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﻪ ﻭﻫﻤﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻴﻪ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﻲ
* ﺳﺪﺩ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﺄﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻓﺎﺻﻄﺪﻣﺖ ﺑﺎﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻭﻓﻮﺟﺌﻨﺎ ﺑﻬﺎﺷﻢ ﻳﺸﻬﺮ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺒﺮﺭﻩ في وجه لاعب المريخ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺄﻧﺬﺍﺭ ﻣﻀﺤﻚ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺷﻬﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ
* احتج بله بعنف ولو كان الحكم مؤمنا بصحة فراره لما تردد في طرده 
* ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ﻭﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﻓﺄﺷﺪﻧﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﺛﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺤﻪ ﻟﻠﺸﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻪ
* ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻨﺼﺤﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻭﻛﻤﺎ ﺑﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤا ﻻﻳﻄﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﻨﺢﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﻘﻪ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ

 اﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺃﻓﺤﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻜﻴﻦ
*ﻛﺘﺐ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻀﻮﻥ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺄﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ
* ﺗﻌﺪﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﻭﻑ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺿﻴﻖ ﺳﻌﻪ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻭﻗﻠﻪ ﻣﺪﺍﺧﻠﻪ ﻭﺻﻐﺮ ﻣﺪﺭﺟﺎﺗﻪ
* ﺍﻣﺲ ﺭﺩ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻜﻴﻦ ﻭﺃﺧﺮﺝ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻪ ﻟﻠﺮﺍﻓﻀﻴﻦ
* ﻧﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﺟﺎﺋﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻴﻪ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﺣﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻭﺍ
* تنظيم متميز نظام دقيق هدوء وراحه انسيابيه في كل ما يتعلق باللقاء الكبير نشد  على يد الاخ الصديق سيف الدين الطيب رئيس اتحاد الكاملين الشاب الهمام  الناجح الطموح ونحيي معه كل اعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الانجازات الذي بهرنا  بالتنظيم الجيد مثلما ادهشنا بالملعب الجميل ﺻﺪﻕ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻟﻴﺴﺖﺑﻮﺭﺳﻌﻴﺪ
* ﻭﺻﺪﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻤﺎﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ

¤¤ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ
* ﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﻈﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺤﻮﺝ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ
* ﻭﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺴﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻟﻶﻻﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻟﻔﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﺏ..ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻮﺱ ﻣﺘﻄﺎﻳﺒﻪ.. ﻭﻗﺪ حدث وبحمد الله اكملت صفوة الجزيره روعة المشهد وقدمت مساندة رهيبه للزعيم الذي رد لها التحيه بأحسن منها واكرمها بانتصار عريض وعرض قوي نتيجة حفل الوداع مازيمبيه ﺍﺩﻳﻜﻮ ﻭﻥ ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺗﻮ ﻛﻠﻴﺘﺸﻲ ﺛﺮﻱ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻮﺭ ﻭﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻓﺎﻳﻒ
* ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﺭﺗﺎﺡ ﻭﺍﺻﻄﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺴﺎﺡ
* ﻓﺮﻕ ﻳﺎﺟﺒﺮﻩ
* ﻭﻟﻮ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺁﺩﻡ ﺭﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺨﻠﻲ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻷﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺑﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴة ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ
* ﻧﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻭﺍ ﺟﺎﺋﺰﻩ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﻧﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺗﻤﻴﺰﺍ
* ﻟﻌﺐ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ﻭﺛﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﺮﺽ ﻫﻴﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻴﻪ
* ﺿﻔﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ ﺍﺟﺎﺩﻩ ﻟﺬﺍ ﻭﺿﻌﻨﺎ ﺻﻮﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻣﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻴﻊ
* ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻇﻬﺮت ﻫﻮﺑﺎ ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ 2012
* ﻫﺪﻑ ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻮﺣﻪ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ
* ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻛﺮﻡ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﻪ ﻭﻳﻜﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺄﻋﺼﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
* ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻭﺑﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻮ
* ﺍﺑﺪﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﺇﻧﺘﺰﻉ ﺍﻵﻫﺎﺕ
* ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻋﺘﺪﺍﻝ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭة
*اﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﺆﻗﺘﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ
* في منتصف ابريل المقبل سيستعيد الترتيب شكله الصحيح ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﻧﻤﻮﺭ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺟﻌﻞ ﺑﺜﺒﺎﺕ
* ﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍقيﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺻﺪﺍﺭة ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ ﻓﻮﺭﻩ ﻟﺒﻦ
* ﺍﺻﻄﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺳﻴﺦ ﺧﻤﺲ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ
* ﻭﺩﻓﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ 105 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻐﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ
*  14 هدف في ثلاث مباريات متتاليه والضرب مستمر ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻃﻮﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ
* ﺍﺧﺮ ﺧﺒﺮ...ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻓﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ 

منقول-المريخ السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اللهم إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي, اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي, اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي 

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده. رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر 



اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين

تسلم الحبيب مصعب على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا مصعب يابني ما تفكونا من الزول المرض دا . . . عندو أسطوانة واحدة مشروخة قادينا بيها الليل و النهار لما حفظناها 





الله يعينا عليهو بس يالحوشابي
ماعارف ليييه متشدد كده ومشخصن الامور وواضع المريخ في راس الرمح ؟؟؟
جايب سطر واحد عن انتصار امبارح والباقي كالمعتاد تجريم واساءة واكاذيب وافتراءات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء امير الشامي وايهاب على الاضافات الرائعة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الصــــــــــــدى 

 المريخ الخطير يصطاد التماسيح بخماسية ..والهلال يسقط الافيال برباعية 

 الاتحاد الزيميباوى يجتمع بلسفارة السودانية لاقناع المريخ .. وريكاردو :  الفرقة الحمراء قدمت مباراة تاريخية .. وحارس الفريق يدلى بتصريحات ساخنة  ويفتح النار بعنف 

 المريخ يتلاعب بالتماسيح ويقهرها بخماسية 

 ريكاردو : الفرقة الحمراء قدمت مباراة تاريخية 

 لقاء التماسيح والاحمر يسجل رقما قياسيا فى دخول المباريات على ملعب الكاملين

 فاروق جبرة : دفعنا ثمن الاخطاء الدفاعية 

 كلتسشى ينفرد بصدارة الهدافين 
 التاج ابراهيم : لا استحق الطرد والمريخ قوى 

 كرنقو : هجوم المريخ لا يمكن ايقافه 

 المريخ يرفض ارتداء شعار ام تى ان امام النيل ويشرع فى فسخ العقد مع الشركة 

 الفهود تحتج على خطوة الاتحاد الزيمبابوى 

 خالد بخيت : ديمبا لديه مستحقات مالية والمجلس سيعمل على معالجة القضية 

 غارزيتو يخضع لاعبى الازرق لتدريبات بعد لققاء الافيال 

 استقبال حار لهيثم ومشجع يقتحم الملعب ويحمل قائد الازرق على الاعناق 

 الفرنسى يعتذر عن عدم الحديث والديبة يعتبر الظهير الايسر للافيال احق بجائزة نجومية المبارة 
 اهلى شندى يحقق اول فوز ويسقط البحارة 

 الموردة يستقبل داماس الليلة 

 الموج الازرق يضرب شواطئ الجزيرة 
 ..ويؤدى تجربة امام منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الزعيم .. 

 عاصفة حمراء تحجب الرؤية في الكاملين 

 المريخ يدك مرمى النيل بخماسية الثلاثي الأفريقي المرعب ونجم الدين.. ريكاردو سعيد بالفوز الكبير 

 بلاتنيوم ينتظر القرار النهائي .. أسامه يرجح إقامة المباراة بهراري .. زين تفكر بالتكفل بنفقة بث الدوري 

 زار مكان تجمعها بالنادي 
 الوالي يطمئن على الصفوة قبل مغادرتها إلى الكاملين 

 أزهري يشيد بالجماهير وإتحاد الكاملين والنصر الكبير 

 في الممتاز أمس 
 الأرسنال يهزم البحارة والهلال يهزم الأفيال 

 عطا المنان يرجح قيام مباراة بلاتنيوم بهراري 

 إنتقد الأخطاء الفردية 
 جبرة خسرنا لقلة الخبرة والمباراة قدمت لنا درسا مفيدا 

 زين تفكر في نقل الدوري بالشراكة مع قناة محلية 

 بواسطة صفحة المريخ السوداني بالفيس بوك

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

* شكرا لكم يا صفوة  مازلت عند راى ان التخلف اصبح سيمة من سمات الاداريين السودانيين حيث نسمع من شخص يرى ان الكمرات لا تدخل الاستاداتلتلفذه المباريات  هل فى الدنيا يوجد دورى غير متلفز غير السودان هناك اشياء كثيرة  تعوض الدخل مثلا الرعايه حقوق التلفزة وخلافة بالاضافة الى عكس الكورة والنشاط خاصة كرة القدم حتى يرى العالم ان فى السودان يوجد لاعبين يمكن متابعتهم ويمكن احترافهم
*

----------

